# MY MALE IS SOOOO SKINNY



## peegeemee (Dec 11, 2012)

My 7 year old male is so skinny. People ask me if he is a rescue and comment all the time "dont i feed him? We have spent hundreds of dollars at the vet, nothing wrong turns up, we have tried all kinds of food. I cook ground turkey and rice and mix it now with the big blue bag of dry from Costco. I wonder if he has a parasite that doctors cannot dedect. 
Please help. He is however the sweetest most affectionate dog we have ever owned! :-*


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Can you post a picture of him or at least say what he weighs?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi peegeemee and welcome to the forum.

Maybe he is just meant to be skinny like some people are that way too. 

However, you could try Satin Balls, there are several recipes on the forum for satin ball, some with out cereal. Use the search box on the right side of the screen and type in "satin balls" and have a read through for a recipe that suits your requirements.

You could also try a diet that includes duck - that is high in fat and puts weight on.

I am sure some of the other members will come to your rescue.

You might also post some pictures so we can see your problem.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

peegeemee - welcome to the forum!

Our 2nd V Georgie was very skinny.
The vet once said on the "anorexic" scale from 1 to 10 he is a 10. George's highest weigh was 39 lb.

We spent a lot of money as well, trying to figure out what was wrong. The vet could not find anything out of the ordinary. Georgie just did not have any interest in food and could go for several days without eating, we tried a lot of different brands, feeding by hand, giving actual meet and chicken (cooked) and could not keep the weight on him.

We finally started mixing the dry Puppy food (it's higher in calories and protein vs. adult) with wet dog food and pureed baby food (meat) and at least that kept his weight somewhat stable.

Good luck - hopefully you can find a food combination your boy will eat.


----------



## peegeemee (Dec 11, 2012)

He weighs around 50 pounds. He is also very gray in his face. This is my first time on this site. Thanks to all that have responded. The vet told us to try puppy foods as well. He does like the blue bag from costco so I'm stickin with it for now. Also sprinkle puppy growth on his food. Yes he is meant to be thin, but he looks malnourished.


----------



## peegeemee (Dec 11, 2012)

Im trying to send his picture, not sure how


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

When you hit the reply button, there is a camera and a picture of a mountain. The camera is to take a picture to upload, the mountain is to choose a picture from your photo library. Hope this helps!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://video.foxnews.com/v/1391303815001/gourmet-goes-to-the-dogs/

My mom just retired and cooked up and stored in the freezer all the Halloween pumpkins on our street. Pumpkin mixed with kibble or pumpkin and some raw ground meat keeps Sammy from showing too many ribs. 
Poops like a pro, excellent quality and texture. I know because I stepped in it. 

His main course is still kibble from Blue, though. Wouldn't want the boy getting used to home cooked food only. 

What color is your dog's poop? I read, it depends on what they eat but on kibble it looks dull green. On raw, it looks brown-gray and mixed with Haloween pumpkins looks almost human.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

My little Darcy is real skinny also..she is 16 kilo's but she is fit and healthy, and to be honest she looks good, I see so many fat dog's nowadays and people think thats just normal but I feel some folk are overfeed..whats the saying....killing with kindness.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

My little lady Ester is also very slim, even more so as she has just had her first season, and been very ill as well. She lost a little weight just before she started in season, then when she became ill, went from 20kg to 17kg in less than a week. Fortunately she pulled through, and is back to her normal mischievous self, but still very scrawny. She needs building back up, so I am taking note of all the food advice on here. Looks like we need some pumpkin!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Has he always been super skinny or is this new? Has he lost weight?
If he's always been skinny but also healthy and active, I don't think I'd be too concerned about it if I were you. 

Also, at 7 I think it's pretty normal that their faces are flecked with white (some more than others). It's the same with my boy too and he's 7.5.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/12/satin-balls.html

Satin Balls for a skinny Vizsla. How to mix them up and form shown above.

Satin Balls - Original Recipe

Ingredients:

10 pounds hamburger meat [the cheapest kind]
1 lg. box of Total cereal
1 lg. box oatmeal
1 jar of wheat germ
A 1/4 cup veg oil
A 1/4 cup of unsulfured molasses
10 raw eggs AND shells
10 envelopes of unflavored gelatin
A pinch of salt​Works very well and they LOVE them.

RBD


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

I hope you manage to post a picture. Meanwhile, perhaps this link doesn't apply to you, but I wanted to share just in case:



> I was once at a dog park with my Pug mix when I overheard a gaggle of owners whisper about a bird dog in our midst: “Would you look at that? You'd think she fed him only once in a while!”


http://www.vetstreet.com/our-pet-experts/dont-say-my-dog-is-too-skinny

If he really is too skinny even for a hunting dog, you could try making his food more palatable by adding coconut oil or olive oil, and, especially, sardines (there's a kind in a supermarket with no salt added, just spring water). Oils and sardines are very healthy in general and help digest the food better. 

I found out about sardines from The Whole Dog Journal and give a single sardine to my dog as a snack frequently. I can tell you she would trade me for a more sardine-generous owner in a blink...


----------

